# Free City Maps: Random Fantasy City Map Generator Updated



## InkwellIdeas (Nov 2, 2010)

The number of city section layouts has expanded by one (a new west section that has a circular street layout) and there is also a new large-ish circular tower randomly added in the southern city section.  

Random City Map Generator

If you haven't seen it before, the random city is divided into 3 sections, which are roughly east (about 90 degrees of a circle), west (about 110 degrees) and south (about 160 degrees.)  However, the map is randomly rotated (unless you turn that off using the drop-downs) so your sections may be shifted.

The west main section has 3 possible layouts while the east and south sections have two.

However, each layout is randomly determined to be low, medium, or high density or not to exist. (If an area doesn't exist the area is shown as water to make a port city.)

Each section also may have an optional outer section with one layout each, but it that outer section of each may be low, medium or high density.

Then the sections may or may not be connected.  If they are not connected, they will be separated by water which will look like a river or bay or sea depending on which other city sections exist.  If sections are connected then roads are connected and buildings are added.  Each of these connection areas may be low, medium or high densities.

The inner sections and outer sections may or may not have a wall surrounding them, and if there isn't an inner wall but there is an outer section then extra roads and buildings are filled in (also with low, medium or high density possibilities.)

Finally some other odds and ends.  There is a keep in one section which may or may not exist and it may be large or small and it may or may not have a wall surrounding it.  The southern section may or may not have a tower (as mentioned above).  There may be bridges connecting sections separated by a river and there may also be docks along the rivers/bays/sea.


----------

